# Colored Boxes In Program Info



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi...

I just noticed yellow and green boxes with numbers in the program and current tuner info on my premium channels. Does anyone know what they mean?


















Thanks

Greg


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thuuz & Metacritic Ratings

Follow the link.


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Thuuz & Metacritic Ratings
> 
> Follow the link.


Thank you! They are annoying and will turn them off!!!

Greg


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Can they be turned off?

Greg


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Greg Kuritz said:


> Can they be turned off?
> 
> Greg


Can be turned off for sports but not movies.


----------

